# How much is my Xbox 360 worth?



## Chris_G

I'm thinking of selling my white Xbox 360 with a 120GB hard drive. It's only the console and the hard drive, they both work great, nothing else included. Just wanted some input on what's a reasonable price to ask for (including shipping and bogus paypal fees).  I can't sell it here because I'm a new member, but I can sell it on other forums. Thanks for the input


----------



## kal2509

Chris_G said:


> Thanks for the input



no problem


----------



## Chris_G

kal2509 said:


> no problem



I'm sorry, how much did you think it was worth?


----------



## gamerman4

Chris_G said:


> I'm sorry, how much did you think it was worth?



hah, I think he was joking.

Anyways, I would say you could get at least $150 off of it, maybe $200-$250 but that would be over the Xbox Arcade but that 120GB hdd could raise its value (considering the 120GB hdd is expensive.


----------



## Mez

good luck getting 150$ for it, as a new basic one, is $199 now. Try around 100-120$


----------



## scooter

No controllers? 
No games?
what about cables?

120-150 bucks, if that


----------



## gamerman4

a 120GB hard drive is $130 alone, he can easily get $150 from it.


----------



## scooter

gamerman4 said:


> a 120GB hard drive is $130 alone, he can easily get $150 from it.



What?

You can get them for 70-80 bucks on ebay and a few other places


----------



## gamerman4

scooter said:


> What?
> 
> You can get them for 70-80 bucks on ebay and a few other places



Sry but I hate ebay, I have never and will never buy anything from ebay. Pricegrabber shows the lowest at $105 so im sure with the xbox too, you could get $150.


----------



## scooter

gamerman4 said:


> Sry but I hate ebay, I have never and will never buy anything from ebay. Pricegrabber shows the lowest at $105 so im sure with the xbox too, you could get $150.



Yeh fair enough..

ebay is kinda shit..


----------



## MrBucket

MMezna said:


> good luck getting 150$ for it, as a new basic one, is $199 now. Try around 100-120$


Theres tons of people selling their 360's on craigslist where i live for 250 300 with nothin really special about their packages


----------



## Chris_G

I think $200 is reasonable.


----------



## scooter

Chris_G said:


> I think $200 is reasonable.



Just the system and a HD...no controllers?

nothing else?


----------



## Chris_G

scooter said:


> Just the system and a HD...no controllers?
> 
> nothing else?



Yeah, nothing else. I have seen Xbox 360 consoles only, sell for as much as $150. 120GB sell for as much as $120. That was on ebay. So to sell the console with 120GB hard drive, $200-$220 is a fair price.  Some of those consoles on ebay are banned from Xbox live, that's why they are cheaper.


----------



## magichater

Just check ebay for rough price even if you watch actions to see what they went for or theck local ads see if anyone is selling there!


----------



## Chris_G

magichater said:


> Just check ebay for rough price even if you watch actions to see what they went for or theck local ads see if anyone is selling there!



Thanks for the input. I can't decide whether to sell them together or seperate. I want to get as much money for them as possible.  By the way, I just a got a new data migration kit from microsoft. I can throw that into the equation and see how much I can get.


----------



## Dystopia

this probably doesn't count, but if you go to NEWEGG, you can buy 320GB for 60 bucks...

i say not more than 150


----------



## Machin3

around $150


----------



## Chris_G

Midnight_fox1 said:


> around $150



But I've seen consoles only sell for more than $100 and the 120GB hard drive also sell for more than $100. I don't understand how combined it's only worth $150. Should be worth $200.


----------

